# back in a week



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Off to cuba with my gf tomorrow for a week - back on the 31st in the morning

so if you msg me and I seem MIA that's why 

caio


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you trying to spawn something too? 

Have fun!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROfl! Have fun jim!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Dang, missed it...would have given you a list of cigars for you to bring back for me.

Have a GREAT trip!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wtac said:


> Dang, missed it...would have given you a list of cigars for you to bring back for me.
> 
> Have a GREAT trip!!!


lol ... I will be bringing back my legal limit w/o taxes which is 50... however most of those are spoken for... if I have left overs I can sell them


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm back, loads of fun, no hurricane weather in our area (cayo coco) awesome beach, awesome weather ... and maybe about 3 lbs of livesand in my suitcase with washed up coral rock and I'm good LOL


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet deal, so how did you explain all that to the customs agent? Most people smuggle cigars and booze, but not aquarist suffering from MTS. We smuggle sand and rocks.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Sweet deal, so how did you explain all that to the customs agent?


didn't get caught that's how lol  my gf also had a 5lb shell she found in a bush that had obviously been washed up for years, has small fossilized imprints in the crusted on coral growth - it's awesome...and the size of my head


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Got pics of the shell? Plus getting thru canadian customs is fairly painless. I always enjoyed my company trips to the US.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Got pics of the shell? Plus getting thru canadian customs is fairly painless. I always enjoyed my company trips to the US.


somewhat, they pulled us aside because we were wearing palm leaf hats, the guy that we saw after we picked up our bags was like "I don't think that's legal - go through there"

the supervisor looked at it, and went "what is it...... yeah fine"

meanwhile as we went back around, these other ppl with the same damn hats didn't get pulled aside 

I don't think I have pics of the shell - on hand, but I can get some next time I'm at my gf's place


----------

